# Advice needed travelling and staying in Scotland October



## POGJONES (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi all
The wife and myself would like to go to Scotland on 9th October having not been before. We don't want to go to far up for the first time and we have 8 -9 days but i have always wanted to fish a sea loch. Also like the sound of fort William area. Can anyone suggest maybe a stop over going up and back down and somewhere when up there. We are in the C&CC but don't mind staying at others.

_(Mod Note. Do you need to catch a ferry Pog?? :? Assuming you don't I'll move it out of the "Ferry Tickets" forum.   )_


----------



## Lunarvictim (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi.I would advise you to stay on the west coast. The further north of Fort William you travel the more stunning the scenery becomes. We did the West Coast last September and wild camped on Forestry Commission picnic sites. We filled up with water at petrol stations after filling with diesel, only asked for a donation at Fort William.We are members of the CC but didnt use any sites. Regards Rob.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Loch Long is a sea loch its kinda round the corner and left a bit from Loch Lomond. There is a nice wee site at Ardgarten. Gav has also fished the sea loch at Oban but I cannot remember its name.................... could be Loch Fyne?????


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

If you do want a nice campsite for the first night then there is one directly loch side on loch lomond (Luss) on the left hand side going up, just past the golf club. its in the C&CC

Stunning view of ben lomond last thing at night, its like a pyramid of gold.

Steve


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

How about fishing the sea loch of Loch Linnhe from the Bunree site at Onich or just down the road from the site on the edge of Glen Coe village on Loch Leven the ajoining loch to Linnhe.

Bob


----------



## POGJONES (Jul 27, 2009)

I like the look at the Bunree site, but i am in the CCC is this not only for CC.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

POGJONES said:


> I like the look at the Bunree site, but i am in the CCC is this not only for CC.


Im no expert but dont they take none members? If it was me I wouldnt book anything, just have a rough idea of where you are going and maybe do some wild camping as its pretty much tolerated in most places in Scotland and there are loads of fantastic spots. That said just because we like it and dont like to be organised doesnt mean everyone else does. I hope you enjoy Scotland as much as we do. We are off to the Isle of Arran next week for a while. Its fantastic and you certainly dont need a campsite there! Have a lovely time.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Be carefull as the nights are drawing in and it is mating season for the four legged haggis.
If you catch one you can feed a familly of four with a leg each, but boy can they run :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## POGJONES (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks for the info folks, u have given me some things to think about. Off to Plymouth now for 4 days boat fishing with the lads, long drive from Doncaster!


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

remember its a foreign country with foreign food

Stock up with English food and take it with you

Remember the natives eat some pretty weird things which will make you ill

There are no fresh vegetable beyond the border the only meat is minced, mixed with blood and oats and soewn into a sheeps stomach and chocolate bars are generally battered and deep fried. The water is polluted as it has al been peeed in by sheep.

(with apologies to the what should I take to s Spain thread)


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

You forgot to mention that the blokes wear frocks. 8O 8O 

Not sure what precautions to suggest there though!! :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave :lol: :lol:


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

You can stay on the Bunree site as a non member but it will cost about 5 or 6 pound a night more. Which means you may as well join if you're going to stay a few nights.


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> You forgot to mention that the blokes wear frocks. 8O 8O
> 
> Not sure what precautions to suggest there though!! :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Dave :lol: :lol:


worse

make music by blowing down the tail of a cat whilst strangling it and breaking its legs to change note.


----------

